# Bowling in Phils?



## pac (Jul 27, 2013)

well, guys, on the list of burgers, spices, products, stuff we miss?

Any bowlers out there? Wondering if there are *any* bowling alleys in phils? 

Sure doesn't seem like it, been in and out of a few towns here now, looks like there are no bowling alleys anywhere? Maybe on base?

love what i've got, but sure miss some stuff like this,


----------



## HondaGuy (Aug 6, 2012)

There used to be a bowling alley in Robinsons Galleria in Ortigas in Manila but I believe it was being renovated. Dont know if it ever opened back up again.


----------



## JimnNila143 (Jul 23, 2013)

After a little bit of research, I found this:

SM Bowling Center is a one-stop-entertainment hub that offers total recreation and fun experience to family and friends. It boasts of state-of-the-art and fully-automated bowling facilities; houses a modern billiards area; hip and up-to-date extreme games and arcade stations; and a snack bar that caters to every guest’s cravings.

Conveniently located across SM Supermalls, SM Bowling Center presently operates 5 branches in key cities of the Metro – SM Mall of Asia, SM North EDSA, SM Southmall, SM City Fairview, SM Center Valenzuela – and 2 in the prime cities of the south – SM City Cebu and SM Lanang.


----------



## rpmorley (Oct 30, 2012)

There is a bowling alley in the Green Valley Hotel in Baguio. Several years ago I bowled there, but bad back precludes anymore.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

pac said:


> well, guys, on the list of burgers, spices, products, stuff we miss?
> 
> Any bowlers out there? Wondering if there are *any* bowling alleys in phils?
> 
> ...


Bowling alley somewhere near castillejos I'm told


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

Check out White Rock just north of Subic Recreational Facilities


----------



## bbazor (Nov 18, 2013)

rpmorley said:


> There is a bowling alley in the Green Valley Hotel in Baguio. Several years ago I bowled there, but bad back precludes anymore.


There is also one in town in the Center Mall. It is an older mall. I have not bowled there since around '98, but at that time it was nicer than the one in Green Valley.


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

jon1 said:


> Check out White Rock just north of Subic Recreational Facilities


Jon, there is an old bowling alley in Olongapo City but I am not sure if it is operational. Have you ever peeked in? I think it is on Gordon Ave.

Starmall Alabang has a nice, large, modern bowling alley. Starmall is on the east side of SLEX, across from Festival Mall on the West Side. Starmall is not as nice as Festival but the bowling alley is nice.

There were some good bowlers practicing when we bowled at Starmall. A couple of young guys using that trendy technique of not using finger holes and throwing a giant hook. A couple of good female bowlers too. They must have some night leagues there.

I don't mind bowling with a house ball but it was hard to find a good ball with large finger holes, and I think the max weight was 14 lbs. The house shoes were in fine shape (I doubt that the size 12s get used much!) but as with most house shoes I was sliding all over the place because both shoes were sliders. If you go bowling and are serious, bring your shoes. I have mine here now for the next time.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

DonAndAbby said:


> Jon, there is an old bowling alley in Olongapo City but I am not sure if it is operational. Have you ever peeked in? I think it is on Gordon Ave.
> 
> Starmall Alabang has a nice, large, modern bowling alley. Starmall is on the east side of SLEX, across from Festival Mall on the West Side. Starmall is not as nice as Festival but the bowling alley is nice.
> 
> ...


Where on gordon ave? I'll check it out.


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

DonAndAbby said:


> Jon, there is an old bowling alley in Olongapo City but I am not sure if it is operational. Have you ever peeked in? I think it is on Gordon Ave.
> 
> Starmall Alabang has a nice, large, modern bowling alley. Starmall is on the east side of SLEX, across from Festival Mall on the West Side. Starmall is not as nice as Festival but the bowling alley is nice.
> 
> ...


Never noticed but now that I am back I might check that out.

When I lived in Eastwood City (Quezon), there was a very nice bowling alley in the mall there. It also had about 15 pool tables. This seems to be the business model (bowling and billiards).


----------



## march (Mar 11, 2014)

pac said:


> Any bowlers out there? Wondering if there are *any* bowling alleys in phils?


There is one at harrison plaza, manila


----------



## pac (Jul 27, 2013)

jon1 said:


> Check out White Rock just north of Subic Recreational Facilities


rpmorley, lefties43332, jon1, bbazor, DonAndAbby, HondaGuy, thanks for the feedback and especially JimnNila143 for the research. Lots of spots to check now, thanks!

pac


----------



## mrcurtis08 (Nov 17, 2012)

jon1 said:


> When I lived in Eastwood City (Quezon), there was a very nice bowling alley in the mall there.


I live in Eastwood and its still there (though I haven't made use of it yet - this thread is making me think that I should - its been a long time!)


----------



## pac (Jul 27, 2013)

jon1 said:


> Never noticed but now that I am back I might check that out.
> 
> When I lived in Eastwood City (Quezon), there was a very nice bowling alley in the mall there. It also had about 15 pool tables. This seems to be the business model (bowling and billiards).


jon1, my favorite pastimes are drinking beer, talking story with friends, shooting pool, and bowling! Used to be you could drink and bowl, or drink and shoot pool, or combine all the above, so i miss that. Thanks for the tip about the lanes in Eastwood City, I'll be staying in QC in a couple weeks and will check it out, tks!

pac


----------



## Silver12345 (Apr 20, 2014)

There's a new bowling alley in Megamall. Just opened a couple of months ago. Try it!


----------



## pogikai (Apr 22, 2014)

*bowling*

Hi
If you happen to be in Iloilo there is a new bowling alley in Gaisano city


----------



## 888dino (Apr 22, 2014)

pogikai said:


> Hi
> If you happen to be in Iloilo there is a new bowling alley in Gaisano city


Do u know of a good place to shoot pool in iloilo city. Its friggin hard to find a decent table and balls anywhere


----------

